# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ثمرات الصلاة على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم

## الصاااااقعة

*ثمرات الصلاة على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم



امتثال أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى
حصول عشر صلوات من الله على المصلى مرة واحدة
يرفع له عشر درجات ويكتب له عشر حسنات ويمحى عنه عشر سيئات
سبب لغفران الذنوب وكفاية الله العبد ما أهمه
سبب القرب منه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة
سبب اتثبيت القدم على الصراط
سبب لنزول البركة والرحمة وسعة الرزق على المصلى
 
*

----------


## معتز فضل الله كرار

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك.....اللهم صل على محمد عدد ماذكره الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكره الغافلون
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز فضل الله كرار
					

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك.....اللهم صل على محمد عدد ماذكره الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكره الغافلون



تسلم ياحبيب وفى حسنااااااااااااااتك انشاءالله


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*جزاك الله خير ياقدوره ربنا يجعلها فى ميزان الحسنات
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

جزاك الله خير ياقدوره ربنا يجعلها فى ميزان الحسنات



آمين يارب العالمين

تسلم ياااااااعزيز
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*علية الصلاة والسلام -- اللهم ارزقنا بشفاعتة -- شكراليك -- وكل جمعة وانت طيب وكل الزعماء ِ

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم صلي وسلم عل خير الخلق أجمعين
سيدنا محمد امام المرسلين شفيع المسلمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sara saif
					

علية الصلاة والسلام -- اللهم ارزقنا بشفاعتة -- شكراليك -- وكل جمعة وانت طيب وكل الزعماء ِ




اللهم ارزقنا بشفاعتة 

آمين يارب العالمين
تسلمى كتير 
ياساااارة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم صلي وسلم عل خير الخلق أجمعين
سيدنا محمد امام المرسلين شفيع المسلمين



اللهم صلي وسلم عل خير الخلق أجمعين
سيدنا محمد امام المرسلين شفيع المسلمين

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد ولى اله وصحبه اجمعين قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من صلى على صلاة صليت عليه 10 ومن صلى على 10 صليت عليه 100 ومن صلى على 100 صليت عليه 1000 ومن صلى على 1000 حرم الله جسده للنار
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*اللهم صلى على محمد النبى وعلى ازواجه امهات المؤمنين وعلى ذريته وآل بيته كما صليت على آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
                        	*

----------


## حسن قاسم

*بارك الله فيك
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد ولى اله وصحبه اجمعين قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من صلى على صلاة صليت عليه 10 ومن صلى على 10 صليت عليه 100 ومن صلى على 100 صليت عليه 1000 ومن صلى على 1000 حرم الله جسده للنار



جزاك الله كل خير
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف
					

اللهم صلى على محمد النبى وعلى ازواجه امهات المؤمنين وعلى ذريته وآل بيته كما صليت على آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلى على محمد النبى وعلى ازواجه امهات المؤمنين وعلى ذريته وآل بيته كما صليت على آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن قاسم
					

بارك الله فيك
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد



تسلم ياحبيب وجزاك الله خير


اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*  الشكر موصول يا عبدالقادر على نذكرينا بما يقربنا الى الله
 اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآل سيدنا محمد عدد خلقك  ورضا نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك وتسبيح مخلوقانك وما كان وما سيكون عددالحركة والسكون
*

----------


## الدسكو

*اللهم صلي عليه وسلم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*جزاءك الله خيراً
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اللهم صــــل على ســـــــيدنا مــحـــمــد وعــلـــى الـــه وصحــبه وســلم 
صـــلاة تــحـــل بــهــا العــــــقـــــد وتـــفــرج بـهــــا الــكـــرب 
وتـــنـــيـــــر بـــهـــا الـــقــلــوب وتــــزيــــل بــهــا الــهــــمـــوم
*

----------

